# Comparing speed in 1648 with Merc 25



## orion_134 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a center console 1648 with a Mercury 25HP 4 stroke and can get around 22-23 mph with me and one other in the boat. How does this compare to y'all's similar setups? 
Thanks, 
Jesse


----------



## 00 mod (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a 1648 tiller setup with new merc 4 stroke 25hp and got 26.6 on gps with me and one other person, no gear.

Jeff


----------



## vahunter (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a 1548 semiV with 1995 25hp 2stroke tiller johnson. I get 26-27 with extra person. Thats with gear including TM and 2 DC batteries and misc equipment.


----------



## orion_134 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry, that is apples to oranges. Your boat is lighter, your engine is lighter and more powerful. Thanks, though.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a 1448 with a Yamaha 25 4-stroke tiller. Me, passenger, 2 batteries and other gear it will run 26 on gps. My project is in my signature if you want to take a look at my boat for comparison.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Mar 30, 2012)

FWIW: My DMI mod V 1648 jon / Merc 25HP 2-stroke, gets 27mph gps, with two adults (420lbs), and light gear.

Is your boat heavily decked out?


----------



## Gramps50 (Mar 30, 2012)

MIne's a 1652 with a 20 hp Merc 2 stroke and with me and one other person and no gear it got 24.3 on the gps, mine's a tilelr BTW.


----------



## fish4thriLLs (Apr 21, 2012)

My boat specs are in my signature below. As you can see, I'm getting 28 mph(on my hand held Garmin GPS). That's with two men on board, various bowfishing gear, one battery, about 3 gallons of gas, a trolling motor mounted on the front, and an anchor.


UPDATE: The above was several years ago and it was with the wind at my back. Just checked it again today and I got 27 mph with me by myself, but with similar gear as above.


----------



## orion_134 (May 13, 2012)

So after all of my work on the boat, I still get 22-23 mph. I'm going to borrow a tach from someone to see what the motor is turning. This is a 4-stroke center console with 2 people, 2 batts, TM, 2 coolers, 5 gals of gas.


----------



## jimmyeking (May 14, 2012)

i see in your signature your 25 is a bigfoot. I think they have a bigger slower prop so you want get the rpm's and speed of the reg. 25 merc. I may be wrong though. Just thought id mention it so you could check.


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Mar 10, 2014)

I could be wrong but I dont thik its just the prop on the bigfoot thats diffrent I think the gearing is as well. Still a prop change can work wonders if its speed your after. EDIT sorry forgot to add I have a 1648 mod V with a mariner/mercury 2 stroke and with 2 guys (440lbs) battery trolling motor gear i get 28mph


----------



## hipster dufus (Mar 12, 2014)

i have a 1648 mv w/ 30 hp 4 stroke efi tohatsu tiller. 2 guys 27-28.5 mph. 3 guys 26 + use a lot more gas w/3 guys moving around increases and lowers speed. i cruise at 4300 rpm approx. 21-22 mph. i do have pt/t so i usually watch my wake to determine trim. i also porpoise if i go too fast. hope it helps. install a tiny tach too help u with setup. i installed mine when i got the boat helps with break in and has an hour meter for maintenance intervals.good luck


----------



## ShotInTheDarkBowfishing (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a 1648 w/ 40hp 2 stroke. Boat is completely rigged for bowfishing. Four batteries all the bowfishing gear and I am getting right at 31 mph with three people


----------

